# Mosquito Man



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

I would say to start find large sticks and tie or glue them to your bike. Then get sack cloth cut some holes to breath in it. Attach like a swimming pole float rod thing for the long nose. Then cover it all in burlap all for the mask. It is hard to make out the other stuff, but there is some ideas that might get you thinking the in correct direction. Then of course have people film you riding around as you creep everyone out.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Thank you for those fine suggestions, Haunted Corner. I wasn't sure whether this crackpot plan would get any replies or not! It is an admittedly goofy idea (that I've toyed with for several years), but wouldn't it be absolutely surreal to be out and about and see someone ride past you like that on Halloween night or during the Halloween parade? From what I can tell, the costume itself has the wings attached, and not the bicycle. It's hard to tell for sure from just the one grainy photo. Visibility would be terrible, but it just now occurs to me perhaps the rider's head is actually down _below_ the mosquito headpiece(?). I wonder if that might be the best option. As I say, no idea how to actually proceed with a costume of this nature. As enamored as I am with the whole idea, I certainly wouldn't want to become a Halloween night road fatality in the process.


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

Haha apparently the image is not clear enough for me to see those details. just remember though if you ever do make it and ride it around, it becomes more creepy the farther away from halloween haha.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Haunted Corner said:


> Haha apparently the image is not clear enough for me to see those details. just remember though if you ever do make it and ride it around, it becomes more creepy the farther away from halloween haha.


 Yeah! Then it's into the realm of sheer Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

So, I was out wandering around looking at clearance items and I stumbled across this at Trendy Halloween









According to their ad, the cost is:

Reg. Price:	$109.99
Our Price:	$33.00

The link is at 

http://www.trendyhalloween.com/Frankensteins-Army-Mosquito-Man-Mask-P19773.aspx#.XGY6gCfQiUkl

I have tried everything I can think of it to actually link to the Mosquito Man mask, but it just doesn't work. You wind up on their front page regardless of what I copy and paste here. If you put Frankenstein's Army Mosquito Man Mask into their search engine it will pull up the mask.

As to whether it comes close to what you want, or the price you're looking for, I can't say, but I thought it was worth passing along. ) It's a clearance sale going on now, so if it works, I wouldn't delay putting in an order.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

chubstuff said:


> So, I was out wandering around looking at clearance items and I stumbled across this at Trendy Halloween
> 
> View attachment 581019
> 
> ...



Thanks chubstuff! You know, I'm actually a somewhat regular customer there at Trendy, and had even seen that mask (and the movie it's based from even) in their stock, but never put two-and-two together on that. It really would make a perfect mask for that mosquito man idea and I may have to take the hit and order it.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Well, I went ahead and ordered it! I already have the perfect bicycle, and the mask is on the way. This whole concept still might not take off this year, but I just had to have that mask! Like you said, it's just right for the idea. So whether it's this year or next, at least I'll have that major component.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Tasty Brains said:


> Well, I went ahead and ordered it! I already have the perfect bicycle, and the mask is on the way. This whole concept still might not take off this year, but I just had to have that mask! Like you said, it's just right for the idea. So whether it's this year or next, at least I'll have that major component.


Just remember to take pictures when the day comes and post them. That photo is about as weirdly creepy as the come.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

chubstuff said:


> Just remember to take pictures when the day comes and post them. That photo is about as weirdly creepy as the come.


Isn't it, though? I'd love to know the backstory. I mean, I originally found it among some internet archive of old Halloween photographs, so perhaps they were planning on riding like that in their town's Halloween parade or something? Man, I wish I knew the full story (and how they made their wings!).


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Tasty Brains said:


> Man, I wish I knew the full story (and how they made their wings!).


Try watching https://youtu.be/GoUGTM0bFP4?t=294 about making fairy wings. While the shape is different, I think the approach would work. Most wings are attached in a similar fashion with a harness or shoulder straps of some sort. If you just type in "making fairy wings" into any search engine, you'll come up with all manner of suggestions. Finding the one that works for you shouldn't be too hard. I like the simplicity of stretching a nylon stocking over the wire frame because it has that same, weird WTF look to it that the mosquito man photo has.


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

Oh man that mask is like a creeper version. haha I love it.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Haunted Corner said:


> Oh man that mask is like a creeper version. haha I love it.


It really ought to work out perfect for the head! In the movie it's based on, the drill-extension actually works! Totally insane but at night, on a bike, it should be terrific for the mosquito idea. Range-of-vision and oxygen trying to pedal while wearing it be damned. .


----------



## Haunted Corner (Jan 2, 2019)

I think we have a makings of a new creepy pasta on our hands. You do this right and put a good story to it could even become pretty famous.


----------

